# New M-Force for release 24 March 2012 In black, blue and red



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

"Orient M-FORCE (Force M) 200m" Release

*BEAST **has been popular model is called the (Beast) J**IS **with a spec that meets the criteria **200m **Divers watch as the new appearance of the waterproof

*​
















(copy paste from Orient Watch Japan Website)
Spec << >>

*Drive system:* mechanical
*Caliber:* 40N5A
*Case material:* stainless steel
*Glass material (Table):* sapphire glass
*: Luminous Light* has
*Band material (surface treatment):* stainless steel
*Bandwidth:* 24mm
*: Fraction of* three-fold formula W push lock
*Accuracy:* +25 seconds ~ -15 second day difference
*Waterproof:* Waterproof for scuba diving 200m
*: Anti-magnetic* one
*Drive time:* 40 hours or more
*Weight:*
*Thickness:* 14.5mm
*: Longitudinal diameter* 53.0mm
*: Transverse diameter* 52.0mm
*Other Features:* Automatic winding (hand winding), with second hand stop device, power reserve, 22 stones
*Warranty:* 1 year


Orient Watch Co., Ltd. (Headquarters: Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo, President: Jiro Miyagawa, Capital: ¥ 19 437 million), the *"Orient **M-FORCE **(Force M) **200 meters **"* type three items *a* price (61,950 yen will be released across the country from March 24, 2012, a) [tax]."Orient M-FORCE" is a full-fledged sports watches the first step was released in 1997. As the name of (= mechanical force), as a mechanical watch that expresses the "strength", has received the support of many people at the time of release from M-FORCE.This time to release *"Orient **M-FORCE **200 meters **"* , the model since it launched in 1999, has been popular and is called BEAST (Beast) from some enthusiastic fan, 200m for the JIS standard scuba diving The new appearance as a diver's watch with shock absorption by water features and special structure.200m waterproof case, the sides of the case to guard the bezel is a characteristic, such as adopting a size that presence full of 47mm, was a tough finish to the design of impression aptly termed the "BEAST" exactly.Place the screw-down crown at 9 o'clock so as not to impair the operation of the arm region when worn, by arranging the red marker for confirmation that loose crown guard, even the accent of design functionality as well as has become.In terms of features, has been featured hand-wound power reserve indicator and in addition the rest of the clock driving time at a glance, in the usual self-winding, the second hand stop function. Minute hand is equipped with a shape easy to recognize in an instant, respectively, the index is adopted as the phosphorescent N,, depending on the type of clasp formula broken three push W lock to prevent accidental removal from the arm by a malfunction, the spec is not essential to the diver's watch when .High functionality as well as diving watches, such as adopting a red plus basic black, navy to dial in, can also be used as your everyday watch fashion was also excellent.*- **Commercial **product **overview **is needed **-**[Product Name]*Orient M-FORCE (Force M) 200m*[Release Date]*March 24, 2012*[Release] region*Whole country*[Price / van / character; No.* Yen WV0071EL / Black / 61,950 (tax included)Yen WV0081EL / Navy / 61,950 (tax included)Yen WV0091EL / Red / 61,950 (tax included)*[Product Specifications*Self-winding (hand winding)Scuba diving waterproof 200m (seed JIS1)22 stoneSecond hand stop devicePower reserve indicatorRotating bezel (the structure to prevent reverse rotation)Case: Stainless Steel Gray × platingThickness 14.5mm 52.0mm / horizontal 53.0mm / verticalGlass: Sapphire glassThree fold clasp push formula W: Rock BandScrew-in crownLuminous LightAn antimagnetic species(At maximum hoisting or more): 40 hours driving time-15 Seconds +25 seconds difference between the Sun:? Static accuracy​


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Wonder if they bothered to address the fold over end links and overall cheap band this time?


----------



## Kraig (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty sweet looking! I want one!


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

Rojote said:


> Wonder if they bothered to address the fold over end links and overall cheap band this time?


From the pics it appears the end links are hollow and at 61950 Yen this watch is way overpriced.


----------



## ioulove2 (Dec 20, 2009)

I do not like the crown on the left hand side.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

At 52mm its way too large. I wish they stuck closer to the original beast design.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

ehou333 said:


> At 52mm its way too large. I wish they stuck closer to the original beast design.


Definitely a beast.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

ehou333 said:


> At 52mm its way too large. I wish they stuck closer to the original beast design.


That appears to be including the crown though.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

bedlam said:


> That appears to be including the crown though.


I'd agree. It may not be as big on the wrist. Maybe too early to condemn the size!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

kew said:


> I'd agree. It may not be as big on the wrist. Maybe too early to condemn the size!


Let me know when you get yours how it wears on the wrist Nathan.. My only beef with the original Beast was that it wore very high and the bracelet was too narrow..


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

megaforcer said:


> From the pics it appears the end links are hollow and at 61950 Yen this watch is way overpriced.


Well, it actually sells somewhat cheaper:

at 43,300 yen

But I'm sure OrientUSA will charge us a full MSRP......


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

Krosya said:


> Well, it actually sells somewhat cheaper:
> 
> at 43,300 yen
> 
> But I'm sure OrientUSA will charge us a full MSRP......


$530 is still about double of what it should go for. There are a better watches you can get for $530.


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

megaforcer said:


> $530 is still about double of what it should go for. There are a better watches you can get for $530.


While I too would like to pay less than that, but as far as "better" - that really depends on what you are looking for in a watch.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

megaforcer said:


> $530 is still about double of what it should go for. There are a better watches you can get for $530.


Not sure I agree. A quick look around at other $265-$530 divers suggests a fairly small pool of models out there that are equal or better. Which ones have a:

Power reserve indicator
Sapphire crystal
Excellent lume
Hacks and hand winds
In house movement with a reputation for accuracy and durability
ISO tested for magnetic, shock and water resistance

Plus, I like the looks (the most important reason, really).


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

megaforcer said:


> $530 is still about double of what it should go for. There are a better watches you can get for $530.


I don't agree at all, and that's the type of comment that is often thrown around. Can you list the divers you think are a substantially better buy between $350-$530?


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Let's give the new M-Force a chance. It hasn't been released yet! The specifications look pretty good to me. I know that the Japan List Price of 61,950 JYN is generally reduced 25-30% when sold retail. Remember too that the YEN is very strong against the US$


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

Will_f said:


> Not sure I agree. A quick look around at other $265-$530 divers suggests a fairly small pool of models out there that are equal or better.





bedlam said:


> Can you list the divers you think are a substantially better buy between $350-$530?


Really? You guys cant think of any better diver for the money? The M-Force retails for $760, that is a 300M tuna territory. For $300-$450 you can get:
Seiko Samurai (Discontinued but still can be found new) $275-$325
Seiko Sumo (Discontinued but still can be found new) $375-$450
Seiko SBBN007 (Discontinued but still can be found new) $675-$750
Seiko SBBN015 $850-$1100
Halios Laguna, 500M, sapphire, Swiss ETA 2824-2, all solid bracelet. Retails for $670
Halios 1000M, sapphire, Swiss ETA 2827-2, all solid bracelet. Retails for $760 (same as the M-Force)

This is just to name a few. And yes cal. 469 is a great movement but its the same one they have been using since 1971 and it is found in every single orient watch, all they do is add a lever to it so it can hack and flip it around so the crown now is at 9, big whoop. Its not worth $760, or $530 or anywhere near that.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

megaforcer said:


> Really? You guys cant think of any better diver for the money? The M-Force retails for $760, that is a 300M tuna territory. For $300-$450 you can get:
> Seiko Samurai (Discontinued but still can be found new) $275-$325
> Seiko Sumo (Discontinued but still can be found new) $375-$450
> Seiko SBBN007 (Discontinued but still can be found new) $675-$750
> ...


Your comparing retail price of the orient to gray market and used price of the Seiko's.

There is nothing separating the caliber 469 movement from any of those Seiko movements other than propaganda and religious belief.

ShopNBC brands and forum brands like Halios should never be compared to a major brand name or even spoken in the same paragraph. If you need further explanation of this it wouldn't do any good to try to explain, it's something you have to figure out for your self.

@Kew I'm so happy to see an orient with the Crown on the correct side of the case I could cry! :-d


----------



## megaforcer (Jan 23, 2011)

Hailos is a Shop NBC/forum brand ha, great logic. I quoted Hailos prices from their site, they are not gray market. The $530 M-Force price is on Amazon JP and not retail. You cant buy from Amazon JP unless you are in Japan or have someone who can forward the watch elsewhere in the world. Yes the 469 is Seikos 7005 movement but Seikos in that price range always have better fit, finish and better bracelets but you guys can buy whatever you want, I could not care less. It is my opinion that there are better watches out there and I am sticking to it.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

megaforcer said:


> Really? You guys cant think of any better diver for the money? The M-Force retails for $760, that is a 300M tuna territory. For $300-$450 you can get:
> Seiko Samurai (Discontinued but still can be found new) $275-$325
> Seiko Sumo (Discontinued but still can be found new) $375-$450
> Seiko SBBN007 (Discontinued but still can be found new) $675-$750
> ...


Guys, the watch hasn't been released yet. :-d There are two of three watch shops on Rakuten selling the M-Force as pre-release for about US$530 which means US$530 is the selling price at this stage in Japan. What the selling price will be outside of Japan who knows? The Seiko Sumo sells for about the same price in Japan but does not have a power reserve indicator and nor has it a sapphire crystal. Whether or not the M-Force has a solid end link, we really don't know yet.

Wasn't the Samurai discontinued long ago and still no power reserve or sapphire crystal. As for the rest of them, they are a fair bit more price wise....


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

megaforcer said:


> Really? You guys cant think of any better diver for the money? The M-Force retails for $760, that is a 300M tuna territory. For $300-$450 you can get:
> Seiko Samurai (Discontinued but still can be found new) $275-$325
> Seiko Sumo (Discontinued but still can be found new) $375-$450
> Seiko SBBN007 (Discontinued but still can be found new) $675-$750
> ...


I asked you, based on your comments, to tell me a watch I can buy between 350 and 550 that was clearly better than the M-Force. You have quoted 3 discontinued watches and 2 that cost a fair bit more. There are no discounts on a new Halios, whereas most people will pay around $550 for the M-Force after the standard Orient discount.

You failed.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Failed again!

In truth I think the Seiko BFK is nearly impossible to beat in this price range but we will have to actually see the new Orient to really determine any comparison


----------



## Tang L.T. (Feb 3, 2012)

someone can do a comparison to e previous launched model?


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Well chris (OldeCrow) you were right they did bring these back. About a year ago Chris told me these were going to resurface and sure as crap they did. Man I cannot wait to see the blue & black. I might have to get one of each....|>


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

megaforcer said:


> Really? You guys cant think of any better diver for the money? The M-Force retails for $760, that is a 300M tuna territory. For $300-$450 you can get:
> Seiko Samurai (Discontinued but still can be found new) $275-$325
> Seiko Sumo (Discontinued but still can be found new) $375-$450
> Seiko SBBN007 (Discontinued but still can be found new) $675-$750
> ...


Could you please point me to where I can get a new Seiko Samurai for $275-$325?


----------



## geremy (Apr 11, 2006)

Please PM where I can purchase an SBBN015 for $850 and Sumo for anywhere close to your price range. The retail price for the sumo for instance is almost the exact same at 630,000 yen. I would probably purchase multiple sumos for $375. The retail price for the SBBN015 300m tuna is 126000 yen, almost double the m-force.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't remember ever reading any official nor gossip info on Seiko discontinuing the Sumo.....

Please, can anyone confirm this info? 

Thanks.


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> I don't remember ever reading any official nor gossip info on Seiko discontinuing the Sumo.....
> 
> Please, can anyone confirm this info?
> 
> Thanks.


I was surprise too when I read that. I thought they still make those since I believe it's also one of their popular models.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

anbu said:


> I was surprise too when I read that. I thought they still make those since I believe it's also one of their popular models.


Agree, surprised here too. Taking a look on the Japanese websites, there are readily available.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay I am ready for someone to post some pics....?


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Latest info from Orient..

M-FORCE EL06 CONCEPT | ORIENT Automatic

Interesting note is the size.. The Orient M-Force 200m Air Diver is 46mm.. This new one is 47mm..

Cheers


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

anzac1957 said:


> Latest info from Orient..
> 
> M-FORCE EL06 CONCEPT | ORIENT Automatic
> 
> ...


The L2L distance is what I'm curious about.


----------



## Kondi (May 10, 2011)

Curious on availability in the USA ?


----------



## klausBR (Apr 30, 2008)

nice

i want one, or two, or.....


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

klausBR said:


> nice
> 
> i want one, or two, or.....


+1


----------



## ut1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kondi said:


> Curious on availability in the USA ?


Have emailed the US distributor (Puritime.com) twice with queries about availability and price. No response. Also emailed Longislandwatch.com they are trying toget answers from the US distributor (good luck with that!). The watch is available on assorted Japanese shopping sites for about $530 but with a Japan-only warranty.


----------



## tokyotokei (Sep 1, 2006)

I saw this one in person. Of the three colours, the blue and black looked best to me. The red ... well, don't buy unseen based on the studio photos. Here is the blue one on my wrist, with apologies for the phone pictures :










Not too bad when viewed in isolation. It fits well. It is _supposed_ to be big after all. I normally consider a Speedmaster Pro about the biggest I can comfortably wear, for context. A 45mm Planet Ocean I had was too big.

I took a comparison with the Sea Dweller 16600 I had on, and now you can see the full Beast !










My first impressions of the watch were ... not entirely favourable. I liked the case. The dial is interesting, and the blue has all sorts of colours reflecting in the light, visible even in the 'phone pictures. The bracelet was okay, end links are solid, the clasp so-so. The main problem for me was the bezel. It is completely plastic, and feels like it. The trouble with calling a watch the Beast is that it invites comparison with the Monster. On this evidence, I would have to say that the monster would devour the beast. Half the price too. A bit disappointing really. Just my opinions based on a brief try-on.

TT


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Plastic? On a $500 watch? Wow. Are you sure?


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Will_f said:


> Plastic? On a $500 watch? Wow. Are you sure?


Its worth a query. I had a recent release aqualand with PVD'd aluminium bezel that felt like plastic because it was so light. It worked really well. I am interested to see if that is the same thing on the Beast also....plastic seems unlikely.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

bedlam said:


> Its worth a query. I had a recent release aqualand with PVD'd aluminium bezel that felt like plastic because it was so light. It worked really well. I am interested to see if that is the same thing on the Beast also....plastic seems unlikely.


I will await a more in depth review.. One of my earlier M-Force World Time watches appears to have plastic parts, but on much closer inspection they are steel with PVD coating as well..


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Given it has a sapphire crystal, its unlikely to be a plastic bezel.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

bedlam said:


> Given it has a sapphire crystal, its unlikely to be a plastic bezel.


I have emailed Orient Japan for more info..


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

This is the reply from Orient Japan...

Thank you for your inquiry on M-Force model # WV0081EL. Would like to confirm and inform you that the bezel is made of stainlesssteel with our special ion plated called PVD (Physical VaporDeposition). There is no plastic material used on the bezel at all.

Thank you again for your inquiry. For further information, if any, please feel free to write to us anytime.

Best Regards,
Orient Watch Co., Ltd.
Tokyo, Japan
Customer Relations

So there you have it.. The bezel is *not plastic*..


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Good to hear. It didn't make sense to me at that price point and the quality of the other components that it would be plastic.


----------



## placebo (Feb 8, 2012)

Imo the new mforce much better looking than the new mforce sti,
Why don't orient just made the new sti with this new mforce,,,geez.
Anyway the new orient still looks great than the new seiko like the sardine
which looking very gshockish.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

So the new M-Force has solid end links and a PVD coated stainless steel bezel. Not good news for the "wowsers" here.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

kew said:


> So the new M-Force has solid end links and a PVD coated stainless steel bezel. Not good news for the "wowsers" here.


And sapphire crystal.


----------



## tokyotokei (Sep 1, 2006)

Interesting reply, thanks for getting that. Whatever they are "depositing" on the bezel unfortunately looks and feels exactly like plastic. Warm to the touch, and from the evidence of the one I tried, providing a rough base for the painted on numbers and pip "highlight". Even the shop assistant at the dealer I took those photos at confirmed it was a plastic bezel.

Try before buy.

TT


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

bedlam said:


> And sapphire crystal.


Oops forgot that one! :-!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

tokyotokei said:


> Interesting reply, thanks for getting that. Whatever they are "depositing" on the bezel unfortunately looks and feels exactly like plastic. Warm to the touch, and from the evidence of the one I tried, providing a rough base for the painted on numbers and pip "highlight". Even the shop assistant at the dealer I took those photos at confirmed it was a plastic bezel.
> 
> Try before buy.
> 
> TT


So the shop assistant should have checked properly.. It was easy enough to find out from Orient themsleves..


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I like this watch already!!

It's causing a LOVE/HATE discussions and that IMO is much better than not causing any reaction!!

I would believe this is how Seiko Monster would have been welcomed when it came out, if we had forums like these!!

I for one like it!!

I had the oportunity to handle tzhe standard M-force in person today for the first time, and i was VERY impressed with the quality as well as looks!

I really didnt like it at all in the photos, but like most Orients, in person it is a completely different story!! It looks amazing!!

This M-Force i even like on the photos, which means it might just turn out to be DA BOMB!!!

I'm on the LOVE side!!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Marrin said:


> I like this watch already!!
> 
> It's causing a LOVE/HATE discussions and that IMO is much better than not causing any reaction!!
> 
> ...


The standard M-Force is an extremely nice watch. It's big, but you're right that it looks much, much better in person than you would guess from the photos. We can argue all day rather it (or almost any watch) is a good value, but I'm on the side of saying it is.

The Beast may be too big for my taste, but I like the style.

Will


----------



## Kondi (May 10, 2011)

I like it but I also like the Deep Blue Depthmaster and DB answers emails unlike Orient USA.


----------



## tokyotokei (Sep 1, 2006)

anzac1957 said:


> So the shop assistant should have checked properly.. It was easy enough to find out from Orient themsleves..


Certainly easier to send off a quick email than go to a shop, try the thing in person, take photos and share them with an honest opinion. There is no substitute for actually handling the thing. The bezel looks and feels as plastic as a McDonald's spoon. Sorry if that upsets some peoples emotional attachment to a brand, or worse, threatens their forum status :roll:

If anyone actually tries this, and feels differently about the bezel, it would be useful to hear. I think a lot of people ( outside the country where I live ) buy Orient watches online. If they believe the cheerleading, they might be disappointed. It would be a sorry buyer who felt they had to explain to themselves, or others, that despite the plasticky bezel, "it really is metal, Orient said so in an email !"

By the way, I went to that shop to buy the watch, not to mock it. I own and like Orient watches. This one though, from my direct experience, is not for me.

TT


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

megaforcer said:


> Seiko Sumo (Discontinued but still can be found new) $375-$450


Wait... The sumo is discontinued? Really?


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

tokyotokei said:


> Certainly easier to send off a quick email than go to a shop, try the thing in person, take photos and share them with an honest opinion. There is no substitute for actually handling the thing. The bezel looks and feels as plastic as a McDonald's spoon. Sorry if that upsets some peoples emotional attachment to a brand, or worse, threatens their forum status :roll:If anyone actually tries this, and feels differently about the bezel, it would be useful to hear. I think a lot of people ( outside the country where I live ) buy Orient watches online. If they believe the cheerleading, they might be disappointed. It would be a sorry buyer who felt they had to explain to themselves, or others, that despite the plasticky bezel, "it really is metal, Orient said so in an email !"By the way, I went to that shop to buy the watch, not to mock it. I own and like Orient watches. This one though, from my direct experience, is not for me.TT


If it convinced you and the sales assistant that the M-Force was using a plastic bezel, then it appears it must actually feel like that. It will be interesting to hear what others say about the bezel too. All of my Orient purchases have to be made sight unseen. I am fortunate that most of those purchases have left me delighted so it was interesting what you said about the red dial as that would have been my first choice. Good to hear your opinion...


----------



## Kondi (May 10, 2011)

FYI it's US$585 shipped to USA from one of the usual suspects in Japan.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

tokyotokei said:


> Certainly easier to send off a quick email than go to a shop, try the thing in person, take photos and share them with an honest opinion. There is no substitute for actually handling the thing. The bezel looks and feels as plastic as a McDonald's spoon. Sorry if that upsets some peoples emotional attachment to a brand, or worse, threatens their forum status :roll:
> 
> If anyone actually tries this, and feels differently about the bezel, it would be useful to hear. I think a lot of people ( outside the country where I live ) buy Orient watches online. If they believe the cheerleading, they might be disappointed. It would be a sorry buyer who felt they had to explain to themselves, or others, that despite the plasticky bezel, "it really is metal, Orient said so in an email !"
> 
> ...


Sorry, I misunderstood what you meant. To me the statement "the shop assistant *confirmed *it was a plastic bezel" implied that it was fact as opposed to their opinion from how it felt. As with Kew, I look forward to hearing how others find it to feel like.


----------



## tokyotokei (Sep 1, 2006)

No worries, I was so surprised at the bezel when I tried it on, it was the first question I asked the salesman. Is this really plastic ?! He confirmed it was. We were both wrong, or Orient's "PVD" means something else. Perhaps the "P" stands for plastic :-d.

See what others say before plonking down the cash for one. I too was drawn to the red one from the launch pictures, but in person ... I am afraid it didn't really work. For me.

Pic of what I'm wearing right now, it's much cheaper than the M Force, doesn't have such a good spec on paper ( non hack, mineral glass, folded end links etc ) but it just feels so much better in person.










I look forward to hearing other peoples opinions of the M Force Beast.

TT


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Will wait and see about what others think of the bezel.. In the meantime, I wonder if the PVD surface used is the same as that used on the black parts of the watch case of this M-Force World Time.. Kew you have one similar, what are your thoughts..










Cheers


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

anzac1957 said:


> Will wait and see about what others think of the bezel.. In the meantime, I wonder if the PVD surface used is the same as that used on the black parts of the watch case of this M-Force World Time.. Kew you have one similar, what are your thoughts..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I owned one of those. I gave it away for two reasons: the dial was too busy for my taste and the black parts of the watch. They looked like plastic. Overall the watch screamed quality though and it was more a personal taste issue than an appearance of plastic.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

anzac1957 said:


> Will wait and see about what others think of the bezel.. In the meantime, I wonder if the PVD surface used is the same as that used on the black parts of the watch case of this M-Force World Time.. Kew you have one similar, what are your thoughts..
> 
> Cheers


Hi Tony,
I checked it out. I for one thought all the black bits were plastic but after a good examination, I firmly believe they are all PVD coated metal. How enlightened am I!


----------



## Aceboympk (Mar 10, 2012)

Kondi said:


> FYI it's US$585 shipped to USA from one of the usual suspects in Japan.


I just sent a PM and email to Kondi to find out who the "usual suspects" are in Japan where I can buy this watch for $585 shipped. Anyone else that has a trusted seller, please PM me.

I'll post a review and pics as soon as I get it.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Aceboympk (Mar 10, 2012)

Aceboympk said:


> I just sent a PM and email to Kondi to find out who the "usual suspects" are in Japan where I can buy this watch for $585 shipped. Anyone else that has a trusted seller, please PM me.
> 
> I'll post a review and pics as soon as I get it.
> 
> ...


FYI: OrientUSA has a Spring Sale right now. They're discounting their watches 30% (i know it isn't 50%, but it is what it is), ground shipping is free, and they're including a FREE watch. Due to the sale price of the M-Force, the free watch is a Orient MECHANICAL watch.

So, the total from OrientUSA comes out to $556 which is $10 more than a recommended (to me) Japanese seller, the Japanese seller can't offer an international warranty, and the Japanese seller isn't including a FREE MECHANICAL watch.

That's just a no brainer to me. I don't know how much longer the Spring2012 coupon will last. I have no affiliation with Orient watches, etc...

Just thought I'd let people who may be thinking about buying this watch know.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Dragging this back up I suppose to mention that I just received mine yesterday. Black dial. It's much nicer than I thought it would be, for some reason my expectations were lower despite an impressive spec sheet. Quality of fit and finish seems to be on par with my OS200 Air Diver's.

First time I've ever owned a watch with a crown on the "wrong" side, wasn't sure I'd like that but in reality it's not that big of a deal. It's a big watch, but wears smaller as it's not that tall. Also first time I've seen Orient use bracelet link pins with such long retaining collars, but easy enough to re-size.

Due to some comments I spotted on Yeoman's blog, I specifically asked the seller to ensure the dial couldn't be observed moving when the crown was actuated, as has apparently been reported on the other M-Force model, and now reported on this model as well. Whether that's a side effect of the shock resistant mounting or not, it would have driven me nuts, but fortunately mine doesn't move at all. 

The "red arrow" that's supposed to alert that the crown is not screwed down is something I could live without. Small detail, but if they're going to do that why not have a positive indicator that shows when the crown is seated and secured? The red o-ring and case marker only align when the crown is unscrewed, so 99.9% of the time it looks like it's misaligned. Silly minor thing I guess.

"Good": 

-Size
-Fit and finish
-Sapphire
-Hack/handwind movement
-Lume
-PR indicator
-Design and looks (albeit highly subjective)
-Decent bracelet w/solid endlinks
-Excellent snickety-snick smooth bezel action
-Price; $450 shipped seems like a fair deal for this much watch

"Meh":

-Crown position indicator
-Crown at 9:00 will take some getting used to
-Case shape on non-crown side a little generic looking
-Underwhelming, plain-jane caseback

All in all, one of the nicer Orients I've owned.


----------

